#ubuntu-centroamerica 2011-03-28
<adrimir> hola necesito ayuda
#ubuntu-centroamerica 2011-04-02
<chavela> hola
<chavela> esta al guien por ahi
<javierosr> hello some body here
<javierosr> que nadie aqui
#ubuntu-centroamerica 2013-03-26
<nomada> alyerios: qué pasó?
<nomada> elopio: hubieras mandado a ducuchu con Edgarin... :P
<nomada> él estuvo trabajando en un proyecto de traducción a algunos idiomas de GT de OpenOffice y Ubuntu, tengo entendido..
<elopio> nomada: no sabía.
<nomada> :P
#ubuntu-centroamerica 2013-03-28
<HerbertWest> ping elopio
<HerbertWest> Saludos elopio
<elopio> hola HerbertWest
<HerbertWest> elopio ud es manager de CostaRicaTeam
<elopio> HerbertWest: algo así.
<elopio> pero no se llama manager. Se llama contacto.
<HerbertWest> jaja
<HerbertWest> claron estan haciendo mas grande el team centroamerica
<HerbertWest> sera que se piensa en un futuro desrollar, alguna idea o algo para estos lados
<elopio> HerbertWest: teníamos varios planes, pero hace como un año que nos quedamos estancados.
<HerbertWest> entiendo... es dificil hacer cosas
<HerbertWest> aunmentare el chi por estos lados, sera que hablemos mas adelande
<elopio> HerbertWest: es aburrido publicitarlas, y buscar gente, y la mitad de la gente que llega generalmente no tiene interés real en colaborar.
<elopio> pero hacer las cosas es sencillo, eso si lo disfruto.
<elopio> HerbertWest: bienvenido. Gracias.
<HerbertWest> se entiende el concepto elopio
<HerbertWest> elopio igualmente
